# What grinder?



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

I have just purchased a Fracini Cherub and am now looking at getting my grinder have been told to get the Mazza Mini as a good pairing, any more advice before a buy would be much appreciated.

It won't be used very heavily 3-4 cups at day at max, would like an easy to use machine as a novice

Thanks

Tony


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The mazzer mini is a good little grinder, but perhaps you could answer a few questions so that people here can help you better.

What sort of budget are you looking to spend?

How much room have you got?

Do you mind if e grinder has a doser?


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi

i have around £400-500 I would like it to fit under the kitchen cupboards so I would need a small hopper, and I don't mind if it has a doser

Tony


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Really good budget, final questions

Do you want to single dose?

Would you consider used?


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

What's the difference in single dose? And yes I would consider used

thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Single dose basically means that you only put sufficient beans in for the amount of ground coffee you want out.

Your options are very good indeed, an anfim super caimano with probably the best doser around can be had used for that kind of money, you are pretty close to a used mahlkonig k30 and are on the money for a mazzer royal or major, both 83mm burr grinders.

Conical grinders can also be had for this kind of money but they are harder to find.


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Am I better off buying one of these used ones is there a big difference in the end result?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

YOu'll get much more grinder for your money second hand


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you know who is selling the Anfim super camano?


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Or any of the others mentioned

thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Jeebsy. Used does get more for your money.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just PM CoffeeChap and he will fill you in on what he has and prices, anything you buy from him will be as good as new and fully refurbed and serviced, far better option than taking a chance on ebay or gumtree particularly if you're not very mechanically inclined.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I wish I could afford £400! My budget is around £200- to complement a gaggia classic, and limited by kitchen units to 45cm high. Any ideas for me?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A second hand Eureka Mignon, they come up on here quite often. A brand new Sage. They have been trialled by a couple on here and I own one. I find it fine for what it is. The only question is around build quality or longevity as it has a lot of electronics. they are £199 everywhere you look and come with a 2 year warranty as standard, but i~ believe John Lewis extend that to 3 years for £28 or so.


----------

